# Thornton and Gordon picked for rookie-sophomore game



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://insidesocal.com/clippers/2009/01/thornton-and-gordon-picked-for.html



> Clippers rookie Eric Gordon and second year forward Al Thornton were selected to play in the T-Mobile Rookie Challenge & Youth Jam February 13 at the All Star Game in Phoenix.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

No surprise there - I think that the rookies could very well win it this year.


----------

